# How long AFTER eating do you inject peptides



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

There are at least 100,000 threads on Google asking how long to wait before eating, and 0 on how long to wait AFTER eating to inject, so I thought I'd ask here.

I keep constantly eating things every hour or hour and a bit, so I really need to know the minimum time I gotta wait after eating to inject.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Does it actually make a difference?

I've never even considered it.


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> an hour is fine, so eat wait an hour then jab then don't eat for 20min after you jab.


 Awesome, cheers man.


----------



## Shivkapoor (Dec 28, 2018)

Is the 20 mins window applicable on HGH too ? @Pscarb


----------



## Bigboynj (Dec 27, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> there is no window for HGH you can inject GH halfway through the meal, meal timing with GHG is irrelevant it is a myth


 Thanks @Pscarb for educating us with ur knowledge and experience, Am an avid reader of all ur posts, i was wondering if you could please share the study or experiments stating tht synthetic HGH is still effective if taken between meals.


----------



## Bigboynj (Dec 27, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> I am sure there is some study out there somewhere, it is not needed when you understand how GH works.
> 
> It was once thought that injecting GH stimulated GH to release in the body hence the timing myth when you have a substance that stimulates a release of natural GH like GHRH/GHRP peptides then you need time the injections around the natural pulse of your own GH as Carbs/Fats blunt that natural pulse.
> 
> However, Synthetic GH does not release natural GH, in fact, it is already GH when you inject it so there is no pulse to blunt, therefore no timing around food is needed, my example of injecting it between a meal is an extreme example to make the point that there is no need to avoid food when using synthetic GH.


 Thank u for spreading the knowledge and for ur reply @Pscarb , i understand the logic now, am hoping to find the studies or experiments somewhere on the internet.

If not then probably i will get 2 HGH blood tests.

One of the tests ill literally use 2iu HGH in between my meals, and for the other test ill stay fasted for atleast 45-60mins then use 2iu HGH and then take blood work.

ill make a new topic once i get the results and keep u all updated


----------

